
Metaparticle: A stdlib for distributed systems from the co-creator of Kubernetes - bdburns
https://metaparticle.io/posts/welcome-to-metaparticle/
======
zzzcpan
To anyone else confused by the title: it's a library to create applications
that run on Kubernetes. Not an stdlib for distributed systems. Also, things
like distributed locks are anti-patterns in distributed systems.

------
tybit
This looks amazing and I can't wait to see where it goes. More generally it
seems like we've hit a point in cloud computing where instead of just
increasing complexity we're getting tools that help us manage it.

------
macca321
The DotNet example looks great.

------
cphoover
Wowwwww.......

